# How to Count Day 1 of Cycle?



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

I am very sure how to count day 1 of cycle.

The past few cycles I have been starting bleeding at around 10am in the morning.  Do I count that day as Day 1 or the day after?


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi,


I would count this as day 1. Some clinics say however that Day one is the first day you wake up bleeding.


Rach


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I would definitely count starting at 10am as being day 1 (unless your start is very light/spotting).


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

my clinic had a cut off point, sometime in the afternoon (can't remember, might have been 4pm). if you started to bleed after that, then day 1 was the following day. i wonder if they all have different guidelines...


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

If it's a full flow bleed by 10am, I would def count that as Day 1. 

S x


----------

